# The Feeling of Power



## wasabi (Apr 12, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I was getting ready for work when I looked out the window and saw the 
utility company starting to erect a pole in front of my house.  They were 
going to position it directly in front of my picture window. [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]No way, absolutely no way was I going to permit this.  I gulped down my 
last bit of coffee and went directly to the crew supervisor and told him in 
no uncertain terms that I was not going to permit his crew to put that 
stupid electrical pole directly in front of my picture window. [/font]​   [font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]He took out a map for pole locations and a right of way document and 
explained that it is the best location for it.  I told him it is not the 
best location for me and when I came home from work that day I did not want 
to find that pole in front of my window. [/font]
  [font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I told him I didn't give a hoot where he put it but not in front of my 
window.  I felt pretty smug as I drove off to work because I felt I got my 
point across.  I know darn well they are afraid to put it there now. [/font]
 [font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Ahhhh..... the feeling of power.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[/font]


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2005)

good one wasabi. yeah that would be our luck too


----------



## cats (Apr 12, 2005)

Very funny!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

Its just a red X


----------



## Hungry (Apr 14, 2005)

WHATZUP?????
I saw this picture yesterday, but today... RED X!
There was another post by Wasbi today and that picture didn't Print either !


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2005)

the red x was a picture of a house with a pole in the middle of the driveway apron.


----------

